
All Mathologer videos are gone - bsdz
https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/f28u5z/_/
======
ColinWright
From Wikipedia[0]:

> _On 11 February 2020, all videos were removed from Polster 's YouTube
> channel, Mathologer, coinciding with the publishing of an accusatory video,
> which was probably developed by claimed co-owner of the channel, Giuseppe
> Geracitano._

Here[1] is the "Video" (really a set of slides) by Guiseppe Geracitano.

 _Edit:_ That video is now unavailable, but given the acrimonious nature of
the situation this was anticipated and an archive of the content made
available elsewhere[2].

It's all very messy.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burkard_Polster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burkard_Polster)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suR9W5ov11k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suR9W5ov11k)

[2] [https://imgur.com/a/3yjaCsh](https://imgur.com/a/3yjaCsh)

------
vikramkr
Unbelievable - if you go to the about section of the page, this Guiseppe
fellow has changed the description to link to his own channel. For someone
claiming to be the victim here, he sure as hell isn't acting like one. Killing
this channel, blaming it on Burkard, and then linking to his personal channel
is just beyond my imagination.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg/abo...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1_uAIS3r8Vu6JjXWvastJg/about)

------
gonzus
This is really sad news. I love Mathologer. This day sucks.

